# HLCD SYSTEM



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

Considering an HLCD based system but looking for opinions on how I can make this set up better. Example, I want to use Rockford Fosgate amps but am I using the correct ones in terms of bridging, proper amount of watts to speakers. Main design goal is a powerful detailed front stage with an emphasis on midrange vocals. Additionally, a well balanced sound from top to bottom is desired over just plain bass.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

list what you plan on using


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

Horsemanwill, so good of you to respond. I enjoy reading your posts as you have a really great insight on car audio. As far as the equipment list, here goes:
Pioneer DVD HU
Audiocontrol DQXS
Rockford Fosgate P200-2--Eric Stevens HLCD...111db version
Rockford Fosgate T600-4/bridged 4ohm driving Beyma 8P300Fe 8" midrange
Rockford Fosgate P200-2--Beyma SC-603 6.5" coaxial rear speakers
Rockford Fosgate T1000-1bdCP driving 2 Image Dynamics ID15 v3 DVC 15" subs
By my calculations, the ratio of power to speakers is:
HLCD--25X2w
Mids--300X2w
Rears--100X2w
Subs--1000w

I attached a diagram in my original post.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

what kind of car. power wise you look to have a good layout. the rear fill i'd probably just loose since you really won't hear any of it with the horns.


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

Planned ride is a 2007~2009 Honda Civic Si sedan. As for the rear fill, I used it in my last vehicle (Honda Odyssey van) with horns and in my opinion, it made the overall sound better, even though the horns were quite loud  I used an AudioControl DQX last time with really great results. The DQXS is the next step up and offers more flexibility and will allow the system that I have in mind. The plan is to install the 8" Beymas in a custom door panel and mate them with Stevens Audio 111db horns. Again, any recommendations that you may have on how to make this set up better, i'm all ears.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

lose the door pods. 

you'll get rattles all the way home... if you can do it, make kickpanels, as it will probably help by getting the drivers a bit more on axis as well as keeping resonances down. 

as for the drivers, I'm not familiar with those Beyma's so someone else can chime in, but outside what has already been said about rear fill it looks to have promise. my own bit of snobbiness cringed though, when you said you were planning on using Rockford amps... but I'm sure they'll do just fine.


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm never sure why people bust on RF amps. I can't say I've done rigorous A/B/X blind testing with other high end amplifiers, so I could be the blind leading the blind, but I've ran RF amps for years and been very happy with them. I like RF amps because they are CEA-2006 rated, always come with certified birth sheets that show them making more than rated power, always make a significant amount more power into 2 ohms which shows they have robust power supplies and I've only had one failure in the last ten years, and that was on a 5 year old amp that I bought used. 

But then I'm in the camp that says modern electronics are the least important part of the chain, that amplifiers don't make a tremendous difference in sound as long as they meet their specs, bla bla bla. Others may disagree. 

Anyway, back to horns !


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

^ yah, yah... I'm not hating on RF... I used them for many years... it's just personal preference for me now, which is why I said he'll do just fine with them...


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Matty & Preston...no harm in your RF opinion Matty...lol. That's what I want to hear. Truth is, I've used them since the late '80s when most of the current brands didn't exist. Small space, big power, and I used them in my last system and was quite happy with the sound. Matty, what amps do u prefer and why?


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey!!!!!!! ...that is exactly what you said when Matt used my amps for the Horns!!!! LOL


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry that was for Horesemanwill


----------

